# Jacksonville, FL



## WhiteBeltNoStripe (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm being relocated to Jacksonville, FL and am looking for a new school to train.  After an hour or so of internet searching, I'm really no closer at finding a school I'm interested in.  This surprises me as Jacksonville is a huge city and there are hundreds of schools, but nothing is standing out.  Anyone have any recommendations?  Open to all styles.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koryuhoka (Aug 17, 2021)

Tait said:


> I'm being relocated to Jacksonville, FL and am looking for a new school to train.  After an hour or so of internet searching, I'm really no closer at finding a school I'm interested in.  This surprises me as Jacksonville is a huge city and there are hundreds of schools, but nothing is standing out.  Anyone have any recommendations?  Open to all styles.  Thanks in advance!


Did you get the info you needed or still looking? Master Kam Lee is in Jax. He is a practitioner of 5 Ancestor Boxing, which is a Fujian style related to White Crane and such. He is an excellent practitioner. He is also a practitioner of Chen style Taiji. Top notch. There is also a Pak Mei guy in Jax, but he doesn't have a school. I believe he teaches only small groups and doesn't advertise. Im sure you can find his info in a google search.


----------

